# New turbos, not boosting



## EdoichiKun (Jun 28, 2020)

I just did a turbo install. This was my first time tackling such a project. They are just steel wheel upgraded oem units. On idle it runs completely fine, as it always did. However, I took it out to bed the brakes and noticed that it won’t boost. It idles at about -6 vacuum on the oem gauge and will only reach as high as -.5 at full power. I have triple checked for leaks, no pipes or hoses blown off or not clamped. The actuator arms are not loose or blocked in anyway. The turbo blades are not locked and are spinning, but I don’t hear any spool while driving. I just put on new ex-manifold, exit pipes, down pipe, high flow cat, and full exhaust so I don’t think anything is clogged there. Any ideas or help for me? The engine is not in protect mode as I can freely rev it. The only oddity I notice is if parked and I rev it will drop a few hundred rpm below typical idle for a few seconds when I let off. I’m completely out of ideas or fixes for this thing. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

Well if you rev it and it dips for a few seconds while parked, it sounds like a vacuum leak. Does the motor sounds "louder" under WOT?


----------



## EdoichiKun (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, from what I’ve read that is a classic vacuum problem, problem is I’ve triple checked all the hoses according to the vacuum diagram and have even replaced all of them (none were broken but 25 years takes a toll). The weirdest part is that I’m getting zero boost. As far as loud is considered, I just replaced the whole exhaust block back so it’s hard to judge the volume cuz it’s just naturally louder now. But there are no strange sounds at all. Could a block to manifold or manifold to turbo leak cause 0 boost? And would it not sound strange if that were the problem?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you got atmospheric dump valves? If so they could be leaking. I would do a smoke test...


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Pressurize the system and you will find out if there are any leaks.

I always go 0.2 over intended boost just to make sure.


----------



## EdoichiKun (Jun 28, 2020)

Had it taken to the shop and they said the system is pressurized and boost leak free, and are unsure what could be going wrong. Their best lead is that for some reason the actuators are wrong or that the waste gates may be partially stuck open.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

have you still your cat on it? if yes take a look inside


----------



## EdoichiKun (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah, I have a high flow hks cat. It’s brand new, and was just installed with the turbos.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

do the engine take easy some revs if you open the throttle?


----------



## EdoichiKun (Jun 28, 2020)

Obviously it’s slow due to no boost, but the engine revs up and climbs accordingly.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

unbolt after the downpipe and see if the engine revs better


----------

